# Have more than a few questions...



## gunner69 (Jul 3, 2010)

Is there anybody in Oregon, specifically Washington County that is currently a Caterer/Vendor? If so I would like sit down with you and buy you a cup of coffee and pick your brain for as long as you can stand. If so shoot me a PM


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 3, 2010)

I am not a vendor, but you might try going to one of the BBQ competions like Bones N' Brew and talk to some of the competitors. Some of them also cater and vend. as well as compete.


----------



## gunner69 (Jul 3, 2010)

Yep I'm actually heading down to St. Paul this afternoon to talk to some of the competitiors down there. The biggest hurdle I'm finding right now is trying to track down a commisary.


----------

